# Preschooler failed stereopsis exam



## MommyTo3 (Aug 11, 2003)

Does anybody know anything about this? Last year my preschooler got a letter sent home saying that he was being referred to an eye practicioner because of a stereopsis test. I never got around to having him seen. This year ds (4 1/2) was not just referred, but it said he FAILED the stereopsis exam, but passed the acuity exam. Of course now I am going to bring him to the optometrist, but I wanted to be prepared. Are they going to want him to wear corrective glasses? If so, is it a good idea? I googled like crazy but can't find anything about stereopsis. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

It sounds like he can see but doesn't have proper depth perception?? Isn't that what a stereopsis exam would be for?

I found this link http://www.vision3d.com/eyecare/

Maybe it will give you some idea of what to expect.


----------



## MommyTo3 (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the link, that makes it sound not as bad...
But I still wish there was more info. I guess they mean his vision is perfect, but his eyes do not see together correctly, which ruins his depth perception, or distance perception? I don't know! I didn't know there WAS anything wrong until I got this notice.

My kids' doctor just said she does not not do it, and I need and optometrist or opthalmologist. I called our insurance company, and they said I do NOT need an opthalmologist, and to just use an optometrist, which is not covered by health insurance (but may be covered by VSP). So I call my optometrist, but they say they do NOT do children.

Then I called the nurse at the high school (his preschool is in a high school) to see what they recommend, but they have not called back yet. Sigh.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

If you are near Providence, I can recommend a eye doc who does children's' exams. My SIL works for him, 2 of her little ones wear glasses.


----------



## MommyTo3 (Aug 11, 2003)

I am really not near Providence. I am up about 30 min. east of Worcester, near Framingham, Marlborough, Stow...

Though if this turns out to be serious I might consider driving down there. Thanks!


----------



## MommyTo3 (Aug 11, 2003)

Update! We went to a very nice optometrist (who took us the same day). He said ds's stereo was FINE, and that the light must have been poor at the nurse's office. He said that happens a lot. He also said he didn't think they should screen for stereopsis.


----------



## JuliaRB (Sep 5, 2005)

I _strongly_ disagree with that optometrist, and I think his statement is irresponsible.

Despite the false alarms raised by screening, catching the 1-2% of kids that have amblyopia (a.k.a. lazy eye) is worth it. My DS has this and if we had waited until when the screening is normally done here (age 5), odds are it would have been too late for him to achieve normal vision. Vision screening should occur at a much younger age than 5, and doing it in preschool is a very good idea.

As it was we only found out in time because DS had chickenpox with possible eye involvement shortly before he turned 4. No infection, but the eye doc noticed there was something "off" with his vision. A follow-up full exam a couple of weeks later revealed DS was completely relying on one eye for vision.

Fortunately he was young enough that his visual cortex was still developing and therapy permitted the necessary rewiring for his acquiring left eye vision and depth perception. Later in childhood and into adulthood, that sort of rewiring is very difficult if not impossible and a person with amblyopia consequently is functionally blind in one eye. Should anything happen to the other eye (accident, disease, whatever), they could be facing total blindness.

So dismissing the screening test? Wow. So sorry the optometrist feels that way.









regards,
Julia


----------

